# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ابن الأثير الأديب في " المثل السائر "

## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حوى من الآراء والأفكار الأدبية والتي تعمقت في جذوره في عصر المؤلف وساعدت على نهوض حركته وفي 
العصور التي سبقته وعلى الرغم مما يمتاز به هذا الكتاب من الآراء المستنيرة التي أثرت عن أعلام التفكير الفني، والتي يعد هذا الكتاب سجلًا حافلًا لها، فإن فيه من معالم الأصالة وآثار الشخصية التي تميز صاحبها من غيره من الباحثين شيئًا كثيرًا
وإذا كان لكل مؤلف في فن من فنون التأليف لون خاصٌّ من ألوان المعرفة يمتاز به عما سواه، وناحية يظهر تفوقه فيها، ويظهر تقصيره في غيرها، فإن ابن الأثير قد حلَّق في آفاق كثيرة من آفاق المعرفة، تجد صداها واضحًا في هذا السفر النفيس.
بهذه الألوان الكثيرة من المعرفة، وبهذه الثقافات المتنوعة كمَّل ابن الأثير لنفسه، حتى يحسن إعداد نفسه لما عرض له من علاج الأدب الذي كانوا يعرفون أنه الأخذ من كل فن بطرف...
فقد كمل له الوان متعددة من الأساليب المتنوعة في الصياغة الأدبية التي امتار بها ابن الأثير وغن كانت هناك ملاحظات ساذكرها في تتبعي لهذا السفر العظيم 
وما امتاز به من صيغ واساليب عالية المستوى إن دلت فإنما تدل على علو مكانته في هذا المقام وسمو كعبه
وذهب إلى وذهب إلى أنه لا ينبغي له أن يقدِّم على هذا العلم إلّا إذا اكتملت لديه ألوان ثمانية من المعارف، وهي:
1- معرفة علم العربية من النحو والتصريف.
2- معرفة ما يحتاج إليه من اللغو، وهو المتداول المألوف استعماله في فصيح الكلام غير الوحشي الغريب، ولا المستكره المعيب.
3- معرفة أمثال العرب وأيامهم، ومعرفة الوقائع التي جاءت في حوادث خاصة بأقوام، فإن ذلك جرى مجرى الأمثال أيضًا.
4- الاطلاع على كلام المتقدمين من المنظوم والمنثور. فإن في ذلك فوائد جمة؛ لأنه يعلم منه أغراض الناس ونتائج أفكارهم, ويعرف به مقاصد كل فريق منهم، وإلى أين ترامت به صنعته في ذلك، فإن هذه الأشياء مما تشحذ القريحة، وتذكي الفطنة، وإذا كان صاحب الصناعة عارفًا بها تصير المعاني التي ذكرت، وتعب في استخراجها، كالشيء الملقى بين يديه يأخذ منه ما أراد، ويترك ما أراد، وإذا كان مطلعًا على المعاني المسبوق إليها فإنه قد يتهيأ له من بينها معنًى غريب لم يسبق إليه.
5- معرفة الأحكام السلطانية من الإمامة والإمارة والقضاء والحسبة وغير ذلك، لما يحتاج إليه الكاتب عارفًا بالحكم في الحوادث واختلاف أقوال العلماء فيها، وما هو رخصة في ذلك، وما ليس برخصة، فإنه لا يستطيع أن يكتب كتابًا ينتفع به.
6- حفظ القرآن الكريم، فإن صاحب هذه الصناعة ينبغي له أن يكون عارفًا به؛ لأن فيه فوائد كثيرة؛ منها أن يضمِّن كلامه بالآيات في أمكانها اللائقة بها، واستعمالها في مواضعها المناسبة لها، ولا شبهة فيما يصير للكلام بذلك من الفخامة والجزالة والرونقوإذا عرف مواقع البلاغة وأسرار الفصاحة المودعة في تأليف القرآن اتخذه بحرًا يستخرج منه الدرر والجواهر، ويودعها مطاوي كلامه.
7- حفظ الأخبار النبوية، مما يحتاج إلى استعماله، فإن الأمر في ذلك يجري مجرى القرآن الكريم.
8- ما يختص بالناظم دون الناثر، وذلك معرفة العروض، وما يجوز فيه من الزحاف، وما لا يجوز، فإن الشاعر محتاج إليه، وإن كان النظم مبنيًّا على الذوق، ولكن الذوق قد ينبو عن الزحافات. ويكون ذلك جائزًا في العروض، وقد ورد للعرب مثله، فإذا كان الشاعر غير عالم به، لم يفرق بين ما يجوز من ذلك وما لا يجوز.
وكذلك يحتاج الشاعر أيضًا إلى معرفة علم القوافي، ليعلم الروي والردف، وما يصح من ذلك وما لا يصح.
وقد اشترط ابن الأثير قبل تحصل تلك المعارف جميعها أن يكون الله تعالى قد ركَّب في الأديب طبعًا قابلًا لهذا الفن، ورأى أن صاحب هذه الصناعة يحتاج إلى التشبث بكل فنٍّ من الفنون، حتى إنه يحتاج إلى معرفة ما تقوله النادبة بين النساء، والماشطة عند جلوة العروس, وإلى ما يقوله المنادي على السلعة في السوق، والسبب في ذلك أنه مؤهَّل لأن يهيم في كل واد، فيحتاج أن يتعلق بكل فن؛ لأن الحكمة ضالة المؤمن، وقد يستفيدها أهلها من غير أهلها.
وهكذا يغالي ابن الأثير في ثقافة الأديب، ويرى أنها لا حصر لمواردها، ويذهب إلى أن البيان كالجمال، لا نهاية لكل منهما.
ولقد كان ضياء الدين على حظٍّ عظيم من تلك الثقافات، كما يشهد لذلك هذا الكتاب، وما أودع من فنونها الكثيرة التي حصلها بجده، والطبع الأصيل الذي منحه الله إياه، وكل ركن من الأركان التي ذكرها، وكل آلة من الآلات التي أوجب أن تكون طوع يمين الكاتب، فقد عني نفسه في البحث عنها في مظانِّها.
كما في المقدمة باختصار "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 2 ) 

سبب تاليفه : نقده لما سبقه من أهل الفن والصنعة في بعض المصطلحات الأدبية 

وقد يكون ابن الأثير على حقٍّ في كل ما قال، أو في أكثر ما قال مما نقد به أولئك الكُتَّاب من الناحية الفنية، وقد لا يكون كذلك، وإنما الغاية من سوق هذه الشواهد أن ابن الأثير قد عاش في جو الكتابة والكُتَّاب كاتبًا يقرأ كثيرًا، ويتعمَّق فيما يقرأ، ويبحث عن أسباب القوة وأسباب الضعف، ثم يعرض ذلك على ذهنه وبصيرته الفنية الواعية، ثم يكتب ما شاء أن يكتب مجردًا كتابته من أسباب الضعف، ومضيفًا إليها من أسباب القوة ما رآه يزيد في قدره، ويرفع من شأن كتابته، ومحققًا المثل التي تصورها لفن الكتابة.
وكذلك كان ابن الأثير شاعرًا، وإن غلبت صناعة الكتابة على فنه الأدبي، ولذلك كان ما رُوِيَ له من الشعر قليلًا، وإنما ذكرنا ذلك لندلَّ على أن ابن الأثير كان يعبِّر عن تجربته شعرًا، كما عبَّر عنها نثرًا، وأنه فيما كتب في المثل السائر كان يستوحي طبيعته الفنية، قبل أن يتخيل الرسوم والقواعد التي تخيلها من قبله علماء البلاغة والنقد.
وقد أقدم ابن الأثير على صناعة الأدب بعامَّة، وصناعة الكتابة بخاصة، بعد أن زود نفسه بآلاتها، وثقفها بألوان الثقافات التي عددها، وقد أحسَّ بالحاجة إليها كلَّما أوغل فيها، وأحسَّ أن خطورة هذا الفن، وبعد أثره لا تقلّ عن خطورة المناصب الرفيعة التي يتولاها صاحبه في قربه من الحكام، وفي تصريفه لأمور الدولة.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 3 ) 
كثرة اطلاعه وممارسته لفنون الأدب وقراءته أكثر المصنفات والحفظ أثرت لديه الملكة الأدبية 

وما رأيك في رجل كان يحفظ القرآن، والحديث النبوي، ودواوين الشعراء، ويعرف من اللغة شاردها وواردها, ومن النحو أصوله وفروعه، ومن الصرف دقائقه، ومن الأخبار والأمثال ما يعيا بوعيه المختصون في كل لون من تلك الألوان، وهذه صورة من تلك الجهود المضنية التي بذلها في تكميل نفسه, يقول عن نفسه: وكنت جردت من الأخبار النبوية كتابًا يشتمل على ثلاثة آلاف خبر، كلها تدخل في الاستعمال، وما زلت أواظب على مطالعته مدة تزيد على عشر سنين، فكنت أنهي مطالعته في كل أسبوع مرة، حتى دار على ناظري وخاطري ما يزيد على خمسمائة مرة، وصار محفوظًا لا يشذَّ عني منه شيء.. "ص150".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 4 ) 
تجربته للقراءة والمطالعة والنصوص الأدبية مكنته في الصناعة الأدبية 

ويقول في موضع آخر: واعلم أن المتصدي لحل معاني القرآن يحتاج إلى كثرة الدرس، فإنه كلما ديم على درسه ظهر من معانيه مالم يظهر من قبل، وهذا شيء جرَّبته وخَبَرْتُه، فإني كنت آخذ سورة من السور وأتلوها، وكلما مرَّ بي معنًى أثبته في ورقة مفردة، حتى أنتهي إلى آخرها، ثم آخذ في حل تلك المعاني التي أثبتها واحدًا بعد واحد، ولا أقنع بذلك حتى أعاود تلاوة تلك السورة، وأفعل ما فعلته أولًا، وكلما صقلتها التلاوة مرةً بعد مرةٍ ظهر في كل مرة من المعاني ما لم يظهر في التي قبلها.. "ص135".
وأما معرفة ابن الأثير بالشعراء وحفظه الشعر فحدّث عنهما ما شئت، ولقد برزت آثار تلك المعرفة وذلك الحفظ واضحة في المثل السائر وغيره من آثار ضياء الدين، يقول في المثل: "إني وقفت على أشعار الشعراء قديمها وحديثها، حتى لم أترك ديوانًا لشاعر مفلق يثبت شعره على المحك إلا وعرضته على نظري", ويقول: "ولقد وقفت من الشعر على كل ديوان ومجموع، وأنفدت شطرًا من العمر في المحفوظ منه والمسموع، فألفيته بحرًا لا يوقف على ساحله، وكيف ينتهي إلى إحصاء قول لم تحص أسماء قائله". ثم يقول: "ولقد مارست من الشعر كل أول وأخير, ولم أقل ما أقول فيه إلّا عن تنقيب وتنقير، فمن حفظ شعر الرجل، وكشف عن غامضه، وراض فكره برائضه، أطاعته أعنَّة الكلام، وكان قوله في البلاغة ما قالت حذام".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 4 ) يسرد اهم اقتباساته من الشعر والأدب وأرباب كل فن 



وقد اكتفيت في هذا بشعر أبي تمام حبيب بن أوس، وأبي عبادة الوليد، وأبي الطيب المتنبي, وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم لات الشعر وعزاه ومناته، الذين ظهرت على أيديهم حسناته ومستحسناته، وقد حوت أشعارهم غرابة المحدثين إلى فصاحة القدماء، وجمعت بين الأمثال السائرة وحكمة الحكماء:
أما أبو تمام, فإنه رب معان، وصيقل ألباب وأذهان، وقد شهد له بكل معنى مبتكر، لم يمش فيه على أثر، فهو غير مدافع عن مقام الإغراب، الذي برز فيه على الأضراب.
وأما أبو عبادة البحتري فإنه أحسن في سبك الألفاظ على المعنى، وأراد أن يشعر فغنى، ولقد حاز طرفي الرقة والجزالة على الإطلاق، فبينا هو في شظف نجد؛ إذ تشبَّث بريف العراق. وسئل أبو الطيب المتنبي عنه وعن أبي تمام وعن نفسه، فقال: "أنا وأبو تمام حكيمان, والشاعر البحتري" ولعمري إنه أنصف في حكمه، وأغرب بقوله هذا عن متانة علمه، فإن أبا عبادة أتى في شعره بالمعنى المقدود من الصخرة الصماء، في اللفظ المصوغ من سلاسة الماء، فأدرك بذلك بعد المرام، مع قربه إلى الأفهام، وما أقول إلا أنه أتى في معانيه بأخلاطه الغالية، ورقي في ديباجة لفظه إلى الدرجة العالية.وأما أبو الطيب المتنبي فإنه أراد أن يسلك مسلك أبي تمام، فقصرت عنه خطاه، ولم يعطه الشعر من قياده ما أعطاه، لكنه حظي في شعره بالحكم والأمثال، واختص بالإبداع في وصف مواقف القتال، وأنا أقول قولًا لست فيه متأثمًَا، ولا منه متلثمًا، وذاك أنه إذا خاض في وصف معركة كان لسانه أمضى من نصالها، وأشجع من أبطالها، وقامت أقواله للسامع مقام أفعالها، حتى تظن الفريقين قد تقابلا, والسلاحين قد تواصلا، فطريقه في ذلك تضل بسالكه، وتقوم بعذر تاركه، ولا شك أنه كان يشهد الحروب مع سيف الدولة بن حمدان، فيصف لسانه ما أدّى إليه عيانه".
ولا شكّ في أن ضياء الدين كان صادقًا في كل وصف من تلك الأوصاف، التي آثر بها كل شاعر من أولئك الفحول، ولا يكاد يشك ناقد من النقاد في صحة ما ذكر من نعوت الشعر عند كل واحد منهم، ولكن مجال القول إنما هو في سعة اطلاع ابن الأثير على الشعر العربي قديمه ومحدثه، وإيثاره دواوين أولئك الثلاثة بالحفظ والاستظهار

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 5 ) مزية الاطلاع والثقافات المتنوعة لدى ابن الأثير 


اطلاع ابن الأثير على الشعر العربي قديمه ومحدثه، وإيثاره دواوين أولئك الثلاثة بالحفظ والاستظهار.
ولقد كان اطلاع ابن الأثير على هذا الشعر الكثير، وحفظه ما استطاع من نصوصه سببًا من أهم الأسباب في توسيع مجال دراسته البيانية، وكثرة ما اهتدى إليه من أحكام، أكثرها سديد مصيب, تظهر فيه شخصية الواثق بعلمه، المطمئن إلى حسن رأيه.
وتطالعنا في ثنايا المثل السائر أسماء كثير من الكتب التي قرأها ابن الأثير، وفقه ما فيها، فأعانته على ما تعرض له من دراسة الأدب في فنونه المشهورة, وفي كل جزئية من جزئيات العمل الأدبي.
فأنت تقرأ في هذا الكتاب كلامًا في النحو العربي، وفي علم التصريف, وفي فقه اللغة، فلا يسعك إلا أن تستجيد ما تقرأ، وإلّا أن تعترف بأنك أمام عالم من صفوة العلماء الثقات المختصين في كل فنِّ من تلك الفنون.
وتقرأ كلامًا في التأويل وفي التفسير وفي الحديث النبوي، فيأخذك ما ترى من كثرة الاطلاع وسعة الباع في الفهم والتحصيل، وكأنك أمام عَلَمٍ من أعلام المفسرين والمحدثين.
وقد اعتمد ابن الأثير نفسه على كثر من أمهات، الكتب في كل فنٍّ من الفنون التي تعرَّض لها، وقد أشار إلى هذه المراجع في أثناء دراسته.
1- فقد ذكر أن مما قرأ في التفسير تفسير البلاذري، وتفسير النقاش المسمَّى "شفاء الصدور".
2- وقرأ في الحديث النبوي كتاب "الشهاب"، وصحيح البخاري، وصحيح مسلم، والموطأ، والترمذي؛ وسنن أبي داود، وسنن النسائي، وغيرها من كتب الحديث.
3- وقرأ في الدين وأصوله "إحياء علوم الدين" وكتاب "الأربعين" للإمام أبي حامد الغزالي.
4- وقرأ في اللغة والتصريف كتاب "الخصائص" لأبي الفتح بن جني، وكتاب "التصريف" لأبي عثمان المازني، وكتاب "الفصيح" للإمام ثعلب، وكتاب "إصلاح ما تغلط فيه العامة" لأبي منصور الجواليقي، و"مجمع الأمثال" للميداني.
5- وكان مما قرأ من كتب الأدب وموسوعاته ودواوين الشعراء وشروحها: كتاب "الأغاني" لأبي الفرج الأصفهاني، وكتاب "الروضة" لمحمد بن يزيد المبرد، الذي وصفه بأنه كتاب جمعه، واختار فيه أشعار شعراء، بدأ فيه بأبي نواس، ثم بمن كان في زمانه، وانحسب على ذيله.
كما قرأ كتاب "العقد الفريد" لابن عبد ربه، و"ديوان الحماسة" لأبي تمام، و"البيان والتبيين" لأبي عثمان الجاحظ، وقرأ "مقامات الحريري", ورسائل أبي إسحاق الصابي، ورسائل الصاحب بن عبَّاد، وشرح ديوان المتنبي لأبي الفتح ابن جني، و"لزوم ما لا يلزم" لأبي العلاء المعري، ومعجز أحمد له، وكما قرأ كتاب "النقائض
أما كتب البلاغة والبيان فقد قرأ أمهاتها، وأفاد منها، ونقدها، قال في خطبة المثل السائر: وقد ألف الناس فيه -علم البيان- كتبًا، وجلبوا ذهبًا، وحطبوا حطبًا، وما من تأليف إلّا وقد تصفحت شينه وسينه, وعلمت غثَّه وسمينه، فلم أجد ما ينتفع به في ذلك إلّا كتاب "الموازنة" لأبي القاسم الحسن بن بشر الآمدي، وكتاب "سر الفصاحة" لأبي محمد عبد الله بن سنان الخفاجي1.
وقال في خطبة: "الجامع الكبير" بعد كلامه في أهمية علم البيان، وصعوبة مرامه: "فشرعت عند ذلك في تطلبه، والبحث عن تصانيفه وكتبه، فلم أترك في تحصيله سبيلًا إلّا نهجته، ولا غادرت في إدراكه بابًا إلا ولجته، حتى اتَّضح عندي باديه وخافيه، وانكشفت لي أقوال الأئمة المشهورين فيه، كأبي الحسن علي بن عيسى الرماني، وأبي القاسم بن بشر الآمدي, وأبي عثمان الجاحظ، وقدامة بن جعفر الكاتب، وأبي هلال العسكري، وأبي العلاء محمد بن غانم المعروف بالغانميّ، وأبي محمد عبد الله بن سنان الخفاجي، وغيرهم ممن له كتاب يشار إليه، وقول تعقد الخناصر عليه2.
وأشهر كتب هؤلاء الأعلام التي تَتَّصل بهذا الفن هي النكت في إعجاز القرآن للرماني، والموازنة بين أبي تمام والبحتري للآمدي, والبيان والتبيين للجاحظ، وكتاب نقد الشعر، وكتاب الخراج وصناعة الكتابة، وكتاب جواهر الألفاظ، ثلاثتها لقدامة بن جعفر، وكتاب الصناعتين لأبي هلال العسكري، وكتاب صناعة الشعر للغانميّ، وكتاب سر الفصاحة لابن سنان الخفاجي.
كما قرأ وأفاد من كتاب البديع الذي ألَّفه عبد الله بن المعتز، وكتاب الوساطة بين المتنبي وخصومه للقاضي أبي الحسن علي بن عبد العزيز الجرجاني، وكتاب حلية المحاضرة للحاتميّ، وكتاب دلائل الإعجاز وأسرار البلاغة لعبد القاهر الجرجاني،
ومقدمة ابن أفلح البغدادي التي ذكر ابن الأثير أنه قصرها على تفصيل أقسام علم الفصاحة والبلاغة.
بهذه الثقافة بل بتلك الثقافات التي حصلها، والعقول التي سبر أغوارها، اقتحم ابن الأثير ميدان البحث البلاغي، فكان كتابه مجموعة من الأفكار المأثورة عن أولئك العلماء الأعلام مزجها بأفكاره، وبدت شخصيته واضحة مستقلة بين سمات تلك الشخصيات، ولم يكتف بأن يكون جامعًا أو ناقلًا، بل أراد أن يكون مؤلفًا في البلاغة، ورائدًا من روَّاد علم البيان، بما أضاف وصحَّحَ، وعاب ونقد.
ومن هنا كان المثل السائر لونًا متميزًا من ألوان التأليف في البيان العربي، واستطاع على الرغم من كثرة الآثار فيه، ووفرة الدراسات المتباينة في هذا الكتاب أن يكون مرجعًا من مراجع البلاغة العربية، ولا يستغني عنه باحث من الباحثين فيها.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 6 ) وصف كتابه 

وكان الذين عدَّوا المثل السائر كتاب أدب على حقٍّ، لأنهم وجدوا أنفسهم أمام دراسة خصبة في صناعة الأدب، وفي أشهر فنونه، وهي فنّ الشعر وفن الكتابة، ووجدوا فيه أصول للأدب تجمع صفاته، وتعرف بأركانه، وإشارات إلى عدد كبير من الأدباء الذين عرفهم تاريخ الأمة العربية، ونصوصًا من المنظوم والمنثور تمثل عصوره المختلفة، واتجاهاته المتباينة.
وكان الذين عدوا هذا الكتاب من كتب النقد على حق أيضًا؛ لأنهم رأوه يفيض بكثير من الفكر والآراء الحرة في الأدب والأدباء، ولم يسلم من نقد ابن الأثير كثير من فحول الشعراء الذين يعرفهم تاريخ الأدب العربي بالإجلال والإكبار، كامرئ القيس، وتأبط شرًّا، والفرزدق، وأبي نواس وأبي تمام، وأبي الطيب المتنبي، وغيرهم من كبار شعراء العربية.
وفي كثير من الأحيان نجد نقدًا موضوعيًّا، وفي كثير من الأحيان أيضًا نرى ابن الأثير لا يكتفي في النقد الأدبي بحكم المعرفة المستنيرة، بل يكبر من حكم الذوق السليم الذي يرى أنه أكبر من حكم القاعدة الموضوعية والمعرفة المحدودة، ويشجِّع على تربية هذا الذوق بكثرة القراءة ومداومة الاطلاع، فتراه يقول بالرغم من اعتداده بنفسه، والزهو بتأليفه: اعلم أيها الناظر في كتابي أن مدار علم البيان على حكم الذوق السليم الذي هو أنفع من ذوق التعليم، وهذا الكتاب إن كان فيما يلقيه إليك أستاذًا، وإذا سألت عمَّا ينتفع به في فنه قيل لك هذا! فإن الدربة والإدمان أجدى عليك نفعًا، وأهدى بصرًا وسمعًا، وهما يريانك الخبر عيانًا، ويجعلان عسرك من القول إمكانًا، وكل جارحة منك قلبًا ولسانًا، فخد من هذا الكتاب ما أعطاك، واستنبط بإدمانك ما أخطاك، وما مثلي فيما مهدته لك من هذا الطريق إلا كمن طبع سيفًا، ووضعه في يمينك لتقاتل به، وليس عليه أن يخلق لك قلبًا، فإن حمل النصال غير مباشرة القتال!.
ثم إن هذا الكتاب معدود من أمهات الكتب في البلاغة العربية، ومرجعًا من أهم المراجع
بما حوى من فنونها الكثيرة المنثورة في بطون الكتب المختلفة في موضوعاتها، المتباينة في مناهجها.
ويمتاز كتاب ابن الأثير من بين أكثر كتب البلاغة بأنه درس تلك الفنون دراستين:
إحداهما: دراسة قاعدية، عني فيها بالحدود والتعاريف وحصر الأقسام، وجمع فيها كل ما استطاع جمعه من معالمها التي اهتدى إليها الذين سبقوه إلى البحث البلاغي، وهو في كثير من المواضع يصحح أخطاءهم، ويضيف إلى تحديداتهم ما جعلها جامعة مانعة على الوجه الذي يهتدي إليه، وبالنظر الذي يهتدى به.
والأخرى: دراسة نقدية، وفيها ألمَّ بكثير من العيوب التي يقع فيها مستعملو تلك الفنون في أشعارهم أو خطبهم أو كتاباتهم.
ولذلك كان من الممكن أن يقال: إن ابن الأثير قد جمع في المثل السائر كثيرًا من أصول البلاغة العربية والنقد الأدبي، وأنه وحَّد هذين الفنين الجمالين، ومزجهما، وأعادهما إلى طبيعتها التي تنفر من الأسلوب القاعدي الجاف، وخلطهما بنصوص من الأدب وآراء فيه أكثرها جيد مصيب.
ومن جيد ما وفِّقَ إليه من النظرات الصائبة في هذا الكتاب محاولته التفريق بين مهمة البياني، ومهمة كل من النحوي واللغوي، ويقول في ذلك: إن موضوع علم البيان هو الفصاحة والبلاغة، ويسأل صاحب هذا العلم عن أحوالها اللفظية والمعنوية، ويشترك هو والنحوي أو اللغوي في أن الثاني ينظر في دلالته على المعاني من جهة الوضع اللغوي، وتلك دلالة عامة.
أما صاحب البيان فإن له نظرةً فوق هذه النظرة؛ لأنه ينظر في فضيلة تلك الدلالة، التي هي دلالة خاصة، والمراد بها أن يكون الكلام على هيئة مخصوصة من الحسن، وذلك أمر وراء اللغة والنحو والإعراب، ألا ترى أن النحو يفهم معنى الكلام المنظور والمنثور، ويعلم مواقع إعرابه، ومع ذلك فإنه لا يفهم ما فيه من أسرار الفصاحة والبلاغة؟ وهذا هو السر في خطأ مفسري الأشعار؛ لأنهم اقتصروا على شرحها ...

----------

